# Mozart composition



## Teknik Zero (9 mo ago)

Wonderful collection


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Teknik Zero said:


> Wonderful collection


Which one do you mean?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Mozart composition*



Teknik Zero said:


> Wonderful collection





Rogerx said:


> Which one do you mean?


All of it, of course! It's Mozart!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I know that, you know that but I want to hear it from the OP


----------

